# Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

*Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Hallöchen ich wollte mal wissen wie man mit der Knoppix CD die festplatte auslöschenn kann 

wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet danke schon mal im vorraus

mfg Honk53


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

was meinst du mit auslöschen???

formatieren? <- bin mit sicher glaub aber nein
datein löschen ? <- kann man
oder festplatte beschädigen o.O !? <- bezweifel ich ganz stark!


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

na das gabs doch iwie ne möglichkeit das die festplatte mit nullen und einsen überschrieben wird 
oder iwie so


----------



## p1t (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Wenn man von der Knoppix-CD von PCGH bootet kann man vorher auch noch andere Programme starten, unter anderem eins, womit man die Festplatte komplett formatieren kann, hab aber leider den Namen vergessen. Ist bei den HDD Tools.


----------



## dot (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

2-3x

cat /dev/urandom > /dev/DeviceName

DeviceName = hd[a|b|c|d] oder sowas wie sd[a|b|c|d]

Wenn das falsche Device angegeben wird, dann ist es essig mit den Daten.


----------



## aurionkratos (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Ich würde die Platte in einen zweiten Rechner einbauen, formatieren und dann den Eraser mit "erase unused Space" mit 1-3x Überschreibungen drüberlaufen lassen.


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



dot schrieb:


> 2-3x
> 
> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/DeviceName
> 
> ...



ich glaube sowas wars ja^^ kann mir jetz noch genau erläutert werden wie das geht und wann und wo ich das machen muss?


----------



## dot (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

In einer Konsole



> sudo su
> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/DeviceName



Kannst ja mal in der Konsole mit "df -h" gucken wo die Festplatte eingehaengt ist und das Device ist es dann. Oder klemm einfach alles ab, bis auf die zu loeschende Festplatte und dann sollte sich das schon rausfinden lassen. Kannst auch mal die Ausgabe posten.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> formatieren? <- bin mit sicher glaub aber nein


Klar kann man mit einer Linux Live CD eine Festplatte formatieren, wieso sollte das nicht gehen?


```
dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdx
```
Damit kann man sogar die Festplatte ganz einfach mit Zufallszahlen überschreiben.


----------



## midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

warum so umständlich?

cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda

hda dann bitte durch Festplattenname (OHNE Zahl) ersetzen.

An sich sollte einmal reichen. Außer man beauftragt einen Forensiker, der kann dann vielleicht mit Messung der Restmagnetisierung was retten.. aber der kostet Geld und davon nicht wenig (=

So far


----------



## Honk53 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Damit kann man sogar die Festplatte ganz einfach mit Zufallszahlen überschreiben.



genau das will ich machen^^ wie geht das denn?


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



rebel4life schrieb:


> ```
> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdx
> ```
> Damit kann man sogar die Festplatte ganz einfach mit Zufallszahlen überschreiben.



Such!


----------



## Honk53 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

ich glaub ich habs geschafft^^ thx für alle antworten 
lg Honk53


----------



## Honk53 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

so ich bins wieder ich habe da jetzt ein neues problem 
wenn ich eine andere festplatte überschreiben lassen will(mir wurde gesagt auslöschen is der falsche begriff) macht er das nicht ich gebe das gleiche ein wie ich vorher auch schon bei 3 oder 4 Festplatten gemacht habe:"wipe /dev/hda".Aber die die ich jetz habe macht dann nichts es steht zwar da das er fertig ist aber das schon nach ner sekunde oder so...sonst dauert dieser vorgang immer so ne knappe halbe stunde.
wenn ich jetz überprüfe ob noch was auf der festplatte oben ist sehe ich das immer noch alle dateien oben sind und das ist schlecht

hoffe ihr könnt helfen
danke

Honk53


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Haste mal die tools auf der Knoppix cd ausprobiert? da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten die Festplatte zu überschreiben. Von Nullen bis CIA-sicher.


----------



## Honk53 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

welche tools gibs denn da so?(kenn mich net wirklich mit Linux und so aus)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Einfach die Rückseite der PCGH DVD einlegen und von CD booten lassen. Dann kommt eine Menü mit verschiedenen Tools. Hat eigentlich nix mit Linux zutun.


----------



## Honk53 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Einfach die Rückseite der PCGH DVD einlegen und von CD booten lassen. Dann kommt eine Menü mit verschiedenen Tools. Hat eigentlich nix mit Linux zutun.


ich hab aber keine PCGH dvd und ich will mir ja nich extra eine kaufen(is ja nicht für mich sondern für die arbeit)
ich habe nur eine Knoppix boot Cd und damit will ich die Festplatte eben überschreiben lassen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

müsste das gleiche drauf sein. boote doch mal von der. du müssten dann ein Menü mit der Möglichkeit "Knoppix laden" und "Tool/Programme" haben.


----------



## Honk53 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

wenn ich von der cd boote kommt son Knoppix hintergrund und unten so ne zeile wo ich eingeben soll welches knoppix ich booten soll zb: knoppix 2 
und da soll ich tools eingeben oder wie?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

nee

du hast anscheinend ne andere Version. Kein Plan. 

Lad dir mal die akktuelle version runter. Kann aber auch sein das die auf der PCGH DVD eine speziell angepasste Version ist.


----------



## Honk53 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

naja ok trotzdem thx


----------



## Honk53 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

hey liebe pcghx-ler wenn ich mit dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/
arbeite kommt dann normalerweise vllt noch irgend ne anzeige danach?

also wenn ich dann eingebe: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/
und dann enter drücke springt der cursor einfach ne zeile tiefer.
macht der dann noch was oder geht das bloß einfach nicht


----------



## txt.file (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Unter Linux ist es nicht unüblich nur Fehler auszugeben. Solange keine Fehler ausgegeben werden läuft dd wie es soll. Am bessten einfach ein wenig die HDD-Lämpchen am Gehäuse anschauen (falls vorhanden).


----------



## Honk53 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



txt.file schrieb:


> Unter Linux ist es nicht unüblich nur Fehler auszugeben. Solange keine Fehler ausgegeben werden läuft dd wie es soll. Am bessten einfach ein wenig die HDD-Lämpchen am Gehäuse anschauen (falls vorhanden).


ok dann beobachte ich mal das lämpchen und ähm...wann weiß ich das es fertig is? kommt da wenigstens ne meldung?


----------



## Bauer87 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Wenn dd fertig ist, wird wieder der Prompt angezeigt. Das war es dann.
allerdings sollte es bei den heutigen Festplatten auch reichen, die Komplette HDD mit einer Zahl zu überschreiben. Der Kram mit random kommt aus der Zeit, als der Lese-/Schreibkopf noch nicht genau positioniert war und am Rand des Speicherplates immer noch Reste von den alten Daten lagen. Diese Reste sollten heutzutage nicht mehr auftauchen, da die Platten viel dichter beschrieben werden als sonst.
PS: /dev/random erzeugt echte Zufallszahlen aus äußeren Einflüssen (Spannungsschwankungen etc.) und braucht dafür manchmal etwas. Wenn du unbedingt verschiedene Zahlen schreiben willst, kannst du /dev/urandom verwenden. Das erzeugt dir Pseudozufallszahlen, die sich auch nur sehr schwer rekonstruieren lassen. Und urandom sollte dabei deutlich schneller sein.


----------



## Honk53 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn dd fertig ist, wird wieder der Prompt angezeigt. Das war es dann.
> allerdings sollte es bei den heutigen Festplatten auch reichen, die Komplette HDD mit einer Zahl zu überschreiben. Der Kram mit random kommt aus der Zeit, als der Lese-/Schreibkopf noch nicht genau positioniert war und am Rand des Speicherplates immer noch Reste von den alten Daten lagen. Diese Reste sollten heutzutage nicht mehr auftauchen, da die Platten viel dichter beschrieben werden als sonst.
> PS: /dev/random erzeugt echte Zufallszahlen aus äußeren Einflüssen (Spannungsschwankungen etc.) und braucht dafür manchmal etwas. Wenn du unbedingt verschiedene Zahlen schreiben willst, kannst du /dev/urandom verwenden. Das erzeugt dir Pseudozufallszahlen, die sich auch nur sehr schwer rekonstruieren lassen. Und urandom sollte dabei deutlich schneller sein.



ich nehme ja urandom^^ aber iwie scheint bei knoppix 5 das dd nich zu funzen oder so weil das HDD-lämpchen sieht auch nich so aus als wenn er  grade was macht


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Kannst Dir auch die WD-Tools ziehen (die funktionieren auch mit anderen HDDs).
Dann das Image auf ne CD brennen und dann von dieser booten.
WD-Support > Downloads > SATA-Festplatten > WD Caviar Black


----------



## Honk53 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Hallöchen ich mal wieder kann es sein,dass wenn man die Festplatte mit dem befehl : "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=65536" mit 0en überschrieben hat danach kein Windows mehr installieren?
Weil ich hab das hier auf arbeit bei mehreren platten gemacht und bei den kann ich dann windows nicht mehr installieren
kann mir da vllt jemand helfen?


----------



## Bauer87 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Vielleicht kann Windows keine Dateisystemtabellen erstellen? Lege halt mir der Live-CD deiner Wahl eben ne Partition an. Musst du ja nicht mal formatieren.


----------



## Saab-FAN (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Versuchs mal mit dem Programm auf dieser Seite hier: Darik's Boot And Nuke | Hard Drive Disk Wipe
Das Teil überschreibt die gesamte Platte mit Zufallszahlen (und das mehrfach), sodass man da hinterher nicht mal mit modernen Rettungsverfahren mehr was runterholen kann. Ich lösch damit immer meine PLatten, wenn ich die Dinger bei Ebay verkauf.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Das Teil überschreibt die gesamte Platte mit Zufallszahlen (und das mehrfach), sodass man da hinterher nicht mal mit modernen Rettungsverfahren mehr was runterholen kann.


Die "Rettungsverfahren" sind noch immer die gleichen: Mit einem Magneten die Bits abtasten. Nur die Platten haben sich geändert: Die Bits sind nicht mehr so breit wie früher, weil der Lese-/Schreibkopf feiner justiert werden kann. Früher hat man halt mehrfach mit Zufallszahlen überschrieben, damit keiner sagen konnte, welche Datenreste die eigentlichen Daten waren und welche vom (n-1)-ten Überschreiben kommen. Da es mittlerweile keine Reste mehr gibt, ist mehrfaches überschreiben sinnlos. Genau so wie die Nutzung von Zufallszahlen. Wird aber immer noch gerne gemacht, weil man sich dann halt sicherer vorkommt. Das ist so wie mit den Kameras in der U-Bahn: Kein Besoffener wird sich an denen stören un ihretwegen weniger pöbeln. Aber irgendwie sorgen sie schon für mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Honk53 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Windows keine Dateisystemtabellen erstellen? Lege halt mir der Live-CD deiner Wahl eben ne Partition an. Musst du ja nicht mal formatieren.


und wie mach ich das?


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

CD rein, Partitionseditor starten (z.B. gparted) und dann ne Parition anlegen. Geht auch nichtgrafisch per fdisk, das erkläre ich aber nicht, "fdisk --help" hilft, "man fdisk" hilft viel. Gparted ist deutlich intuitiver, aber nicht auf jeder Live-CD drauf. Im Zweifelsfall installierst du es nach.


----------



## Honk53 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> CD rein, Partitionseditor starten (z.B. gparted) und dann ne Parition anlegen. Geht auch nichtgrafisch per fsdist, das erkläre ich aber nicht, "fdisk --help" hilft, "man fdisk" hilft viel. Gparted ist deutlich intuitiver, aber nicht auf jeder Live-CD drauf. Im Zweifelsfall installierst du es nach.


ok ich werds mal probieren

danke erstmal


----------



## Honk53 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

das klappt nicht irgendwie scheint die partitionstabelle gelöscht worden zu sein
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die wieder herstellen kann oder so?


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Was hast du denn gemacht? Du startest Gparted und dann?


----------



## Honk53 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

steht etwas da im sinne von "gparted kann nicht gestartet werden weil kein laufwerk vorhanden ist" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit knoppix Festplatte auslöschen*

Und du bist dir sicher, dass da auch eins ist? Das wäre nämlich all deine Probleme erklären. Was sagt z.B. das BIOS?


----------

